# Junkers Ju86



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2015)

Junkers Ju86 G-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2015)

Like the G-1


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ju86E FFS C-16 Burg bei Magdeburg 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2015)

Zeltweg Österreich 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## dogsbody (Apr 18, 2015)

Some South African Ju86's here:

http://saafww2pilots.yolasite.com/lawrie-shuttleworth-photographs.php

http://saafww2photographs.yolasite.com/east-africa-1940-1941.php


Chris


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 18, 2015)

Junkers Ju-86 of the Swedish Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2015)

1 Schauzeichen für die Kurssteuerung FI 32525
 2 Hauptsschalter für die Kurssteuerung FI 22559-1
 3 Kurskreisel Lku 4 Fl 22561
 4 Wendezeiger FI 22402
 5 Statoskop-Variometer – 10 bis + 10 m/s Fl 22381-10
 6 Fein- und Grobhöhenmesser 0 – 10.000 m FI 22319 oder Fl 22320
 7 Horizont (Sperry) FI 22426
 8 Kurszeiger Lkz 3 FI 22562
 9 Schauzeichen für die Staurohrheizung FI 32525-3
 10 Fahrtmesser 80 — 450 km/h FI 22210
 11 Anzeigegerät für Funknavigation AFN 1 FI 27000
 12 Führerkompass FK 5 Fl 22311
 13 Führertochterkompass EI 23338
 14 Ferndrehzahlanzeiger links 600 — 3000 U/min FI 20284
 15 Luftpumpe für Vorratsmesser (Hauptbehälter) Fl 20740
 16 Luftpumpe für Vorratsmesser (Zusatzbehälter) FI 20740
 17 Kraftstoff-Vorratsmesser (Zusatzbehälter) 0 — 250 I Fl 20710
 18 Außenluft-Temperaturanzeiger — 40 / + 40 °C FI 20342-1
 19 Druckmesser für die hydraulische Anlage 0 — 160 kg/cm2 FI 20516-3
 20 Sauerstoff-Druckmesser 0 — 250 kg/cm2 FI 30496
 21 Ladedruckmesser links 0,6 — 1,8 ata Fl 20550
 22 Vierfachdruckmesser Kraftstoff 0 — 2 kg/cm2 FI 20560
 Schmierstoff 0 -10 kg/cm2
 23 Schmierstoff-Temperaturanzeiger links 40 — 160 °C FI 20342
 24 Schmierstoff-Temperaturanzeiger rechts 40 — 160 °C FI 20342
 25 Kraftstoff-Vorratsmesser (Hauptbehälter) 0 — 900 FI 20710
 26 Ladedruckmesser rechts 0,6 — 1,8 ata FI 20550
 27 Ferndrehzahlanzeiger rechts 600 — 3000 U/min Fl 20284


Kleine Gerätetafel für Beobachter


1 Borduhr (Askania)
 2 Gerätetafel
 3 Fahrtmesser 80 – 450 km/h FI 22210
 4 Fein- und Grobhöhenmesser 0 – 10.000 m Fl 22319 oder Fl 22320


Source: Flugzeug Classic July 2005


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2016)

Hugarian airforce


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2017)

Fliegerhorst Grove - Flyvestation Karup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

The cockpit.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju86 Staffelwappen Kennung Piloten . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

alte Postkarte 2 WK--Unsere Wehrmacht--Orientierun nach der Karte | eBay

Notice emblem (postcard)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Junkers Ju 86, Flugplatz Bonn/Hangelar, (G), b 20432 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Junkers Ju 86 mit Emblem, Nahaufnahme, b | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

4318 Foto Flugzeug Junkers Ju 86 schwedische Maschine (?) 1948 in England | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 26, 2019)

Interesting that the seller has it listed as a Ju 86 and the writing on the photo say Ju 88. A seller that is finally right?


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Postcard Messerschmidt Me 109 ! Luftwaffe , German Air Force


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2020)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Junkers Ju 86P | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 86 Flugzeug am Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. Foto Nachrichten Bordfunker in Junkers Ju 86 Flugzeug im Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. Foto Cockpit in Junkers Ju 86 Flugzeug Innenaufnahme | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)

johnbr said:


> Postcard Messerschmidt Me 109 ! Luftwaffe , German Air Force
> View attachment 558550
> View attachment 558552




A little bit too oversized the Me 109 is.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

Orig.Militär Foto 2.WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Junker Dessau Ju Bomber Kampfflieger27 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Junkers Ausstellung in Dessau ? Ju 90 und Ju 88 Kennung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Junkers Ju 86, Kampflugzeug Schule bei Wien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Nahaufnahme, kurz vor dem Einsatz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

The first Junker-bomber aircraft - 8x10 photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sweden's first bomber Junkers Ju 86 in Bromma hangar - 8x10 photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Negativ 2 WK Pilot vor Flugzeug mit Kennung (17) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Negativ 2 WK Pilot vor Flugzeug mit Kennung (17) | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 616735


12 x Negative 2. WK Flugzeug, Piloten, Pilot, Orden usw | eBay
other side of ju86 #66

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Foto LW Soldat Pilot Flugzeug Plane Beute Bomber Crash Absturz Kampfgeschw. #192 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - JU 86 "BRUCH" - Staffelwappen - Volkersdorf / Dresden 18.1.40 | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO - FLUGZEUG - JU 86 "BRUCH" - Staffelwappen - Volkersdorf / Dresden 18.1.40 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Staffelwappen - Volkersdorf

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

WORLD WAR: JUNKERS JU 86 C B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


JUNKERS JU 86 C. WORLD WAR B&W PHOTOGRAPH WITH NOTES ON REVERSE.



www.ebay.com





Backside

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2021)

Foto, Luftwaffe, II./KG 254, Mechaniker überprüfen einen Motor (N)50290 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, II./KG 254, Mechaniker überprüfen einen Motor (N)50290 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





ZS-AGG named Ryk Tulbagh and ZS-AGF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Foto Bodenpersonal der Luftwaffe arbeitet am Ju 86 Z-2 Flugzeug der Lufthansa | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Bodenpersonal der Luftwaffe arbeitet am Ju 86 Z-2 Flugzeug der Lufthansa in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Lufthansa

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

S2+T54














Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 86 Flugzeug Bomber mit "S2+T54" Kennung am Flugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 86 Flugzeug Bomber mit "S2+T54" Kennung am Flugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 9, 2022)

Never seen that many codes before


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 9, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Never seen that many codes before


Geo, this is one of the examples for a Luftwaffe pre-war marking. This particular one was used after 26. Jan 1937 and before 1939:
S =Schule (school)
2 = Luftkreiskommando (LKK) II (Berlin)
T = a letter code by Luftkreiskommando II
54 = ongoing number of the a/c
There was a different (earlier) coding system as well, used after 1.June 1936:




33+C24
3 = Luftkreiskommando (LKK) III (Dresden)
3 = 3. Geschwader in LKK III
C = letter code of this a/c
2= 2. Gruppe
4 = 4. Staffel
This was the C-plane from 4. Staffel, II. Gruppe/KG. 253
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Lufthansa














528# original Foto Lufthansa Flugzeug Heinkel He-111 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 528# original Foto Lufthansa Flugzeug Heinkel He-111 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kaiserstuhl Lufthansa



















Altes Foto deutsches Flugzeug / LUFTHANSA / Namenszug KAISERSTUHL 1937 * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto deutsches Flugzeug / LUFTHANSA / Namenszug KAISERSTUHL 1937 * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 7, 2022)

Notice the USAAC observation aircraft in background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

SCHWEDISCHE nr 78














FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 JUNKERS JU 86 SCHWEDISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 JUNKERS JU 86 SCHWEDISCHE LUFTWAFFE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2022)

Lufthansa Brocken D-AREV














F009821 German airport. Dusseldorf. Germany. 1938 | eBay


F009821 German airport. _gsrx_vers_1469 (GS 9.1 (1469)).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)

Nice. 
The one behing the Junkers Ju-86 and registered as SP-ASP is a Polish Douglas DC-2. Also it seems that's the Berlin-Tempelhof airport than the one in Dusseldorf.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

VH-UYA, 1937 Lawrence Hargrave


















Search Results | National Library of Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2023)

Swiss air















Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Swiss Schweiz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Swiss Schweiz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Gnomey (Tuesday at 4:33 PM)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 6:09 AM)

33+L38














Foto 2 WK Flugzeug Kampfflugzeug JU 86 mit Kennung 33 L 38 Flugplatz Super | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Flugzeug Kampfflugzeug JU 86 mit Kennung 33 L 38 Flugplatz Super in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:17 AM)




----------

